# Barren ewe?



## NachoFarm (Mar 15, 2013)

Another one of our rookie mistakes, not asking enough questions. 

I just found out that the one ewe we bought last year was run with the ram like everyone else but didn't have lambs.  That would have been her first year so this season is only her second.  How worried should we be?  Is this common?  If she doesn't lamb this year is there definitely something wrong?  It would be such a shame, she's my favourite.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nacho this happened to us with our favourite ewe of course...we had her with three different rams...and that didn't do it.  Got shots from the vet...first to break any ovarian cysts that might be causing the problem...nope...then shots from the vet to bring her into cycle and had her alone with the third ram for 4 months...nothing.  These are things you can try before you give up on her.

Our ewe was a twin with a brother...being a free martin is not common in sheep...cattle yes, but not sheep...but...it does happen and vet said after using different rams and those shots, if she didn't get pregnant, she never would...was very hard to cull that sweet ewe 

If it were me, I would try all of the above and really hope she finally lambs for you!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 15, 2013)

If she doesn't breed 2 years in a row, then yes, there could be something wrong with her. Or she could possibly not have been left in with the ram long enough or wasn't cycling while she was with him. Are you suspecting that she isn't bred? Was she exposed to the same ram as last year? Some ewes just don't like a certain ram or it could be an issue with the ram.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 15, 2013)

It's hard to tell at this point because the rams were introduced on October 27th-November 1st and then 24/7 from December 16th on.  Different ram from last time.  So I guess we wait and see...I just wondered if maybe it was because it was her first season last time?  Fingers crossed that she's bred this year.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 16, 2013)

Like some folk, some ewes are barren, but it's rare. I'm assuming that last year's ram was known to be fertile, as rams can 'fire blanks' at times. So...fingers crossed.

It's said to be a good idea to keep breeding ewes out of sight, sound and smell ( Breeding rams smell BAD and sheep have a fantastic sense of smell) up until the time you want them to breed to encourage the 'ram effect'.....the ram brings the ewes into season.

Good Luck.


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 16, 2013)

If she doesn't get bred her 2nd year then you may have a problem.  Not all yearlings get pregnant their first year though, but should definitely their 2nd year. 
Like someone else above me mentioned, the ram was proven to be fertile right?   I used a ram last year that lost fertility due to the extreme heat we experienced. I had to switch out rams to breed my ewes.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 16, 2013)

Like Boykin says, not all yearlings get bred their first year. We had a line of Romney ewes that never got bred their first year, but would breed just fine every year after.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Well it's good to know she still has a chance, I love her!  We're new at this and I'm still scared of my inability to let go of an animal because of "pet syndrome"...this is why we have a four year old chicken.  

She would be due anytime after May 13th from what we can tell so now that they're sheared we will watch closely for signs of fatness.  Like those fat girls in the other thread, there's no debating their lambing potential!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 16, 2013)

Fatness isn't always a good indication of pregnancy in sheep. I know that we have several ewes in our barn right now that some people might think are expecting because of their girth, but they aren't. The real tell tale signs are to look for udder development and the size of their vulvas. If your sheep aren't due until the middle May then you should start to see some of these signs really soon. I can usually get a good idea with our flock a couple months before lambing.


----------

